

Internet Explorer Security Bug: How to Protect Yourself - robot_scream
http://mashable.com/2014/04/28/internet-explorer-bug-how-to-protect/

======
markcrazyhorse
OOO OOOO I know the answer to this, is it erm... Stop using a shitty browser?

